# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  اجمل قصيدة للمتنبي

## جهاد هاني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه قصيدة من اجمل القصائد التي كتبها المتنبي 
واحَرَّ قَلباهُ مِمَّن قَلبُهُ شَبِم    *****                                   وَمَن بِجِسمي وَحالي عِندَهُ سَقَمُ
مالي أُكَتِّمُ حُبّاً قَد بَرى جَسَدي                          ******وَتَدَّعي حُبَّ سَيفِ الدَولَةِ الأُمَمُ
إِن كانَ يَجمَعُنا حُبٌّ لِغُرَّتِهِ******                            فَلَيتَ أَنّا بِقَدرِ الحُبِّ نَقتَسِمُ
قَد زُرتُهُ وَسُيوفُ الهِندِ مُغمَدَتٌ                            ******وَقَد نَظَرتُ إِلَيهِ وَالسُيوفُ دَمُ
فَكانَ أَحسَنَ خَلقِ اللَهِ كُلِّهِمِ******                             وَكانَ أَحسَنَ مافي الأَحسَنِ الشِيَمُ
فَوتُ العَدُوِّ الَّذي يَمَّمتَهُ ظَفَرٌ******                               في طَيِّهِ أَسَفٌ في طَيِّهِ نِعَمُ
قَد نابَ عَنكَ شَديدُ الخَوفِ وَاِصطَنَعَت                    ******لَكَ المَهابَةُ مالا تَصنَعُ البُهَمُ
أَلزَمتَ نَفسَكَ شَيئاً لَيسَ يَلزَمُها                          ******أَن لا يُوارِيَهُم أَرضٌ وَلا عَلَمُ
أَكُلَّما رُمتَ جَيشاً فَاِنثَنى هَرَباً ******       تَصَرَّفَت بِكَ في آثارِهِ الهِمَمُ
عَلَيكَ هَزمُهُمُ في كُلِّ مُعتَرَكٍ       ******وَما عَلَيكَ بِهِم عارٌ إِذا اِنهَزَموا
أَما تَرى ظَفَراً حُلواً سِوى ظَفَرٍ******تَصافَحَت فيهِ بيضُ الهِندِ وَاللِمَمُ
يا أَعدَلَ الناسِ إِلّا في مُعامَلَتي       ******فيكَ الخِصامُ وَأَنتَ الخَصمُ وَالحَكَمُ
أُعيذُها نَظَراتٍ مِنكَ صادِقَةً       ******أَن تَحسَبَ الشَحمَ فيمَن شَحمُهُ وَرَمُ
وَما اِنتِفاعُ أَخي الدُنيا بِناظِرِهِ******       إِذا اِستَوَت عِندَهُ الأَنوارُ وَالظُلَمُ
أَنا الَّذي نَظَرَ الأَعمى إِلى أَدَبي       ******وَأَسمَعَت كَلِماتي مَن بِهِ صَمَمُ
أَنامُ مِلءَ جُفوني عَن شَوارِدِها       ******وَيَسهَرُ الخَلقُ جَرّاها وَيَختَصِمُ
وَجاهِلٍ مَدَّهُ في جَهلِهِ ضَحِكي       ******حَتّى أَتَتهُ يَدٌ فَرّاسَةٌ وَفَمُ
إِذا نَظَرتَ نُيوبَ اللَيثِ بارِزَةً       ******فَلا تَظُنَّنَّ أَنَّ اللَيثَ مُبتَسِمُ
وَمُهجَةٍ مُهجَتي مِن هَمِّ صاحِبِها******       أَدرَكتُها بِجَوادٍ ظَهرُهُ حَرَمُ
رِجلاهُ في الرَكضِ رِجلٌ وَاليَدانِ يَدٌ ******وَفِعلُهُ ما تُريدُ الكَفُّ وَالقَدَمُ
وَمُرهَفٍ سِرتُ بَينَ الجَحفَلَينِ بِهِ       ******حَتّى ضَرَبتُ وَمَوجُ المَوتِ يَلتَطِمُ
فَالخَيلُ وَاللَيلُ وَالبَيداءُ تَعرِفُني******       وَالسَيفُ وَالرُمحُ وَالقِرطاسُ وَالقَلَمُ
صَحِبتُ في الفَلَواتِ الوَحشَ مُنفَرِداً       ******حَتّى تَعَجَّبَ مِنّي القورُ وَالأَكَمُ
يا مَن يَعِزُّ عَلَينا أَن نُفارِقَهُم       ******وِجدانُنا كُلَّ شَيءٍ بَعدَكُم عَدَمُ
ما كانَ أَخلَقَنا مِنكُم بِتَكرُمَةٍ******       لَو أَنَّ أَمرَكُمُ مِن أَمرِنا أَمَمُ
إِن كانَ سَرَّكُمُ ما قالَ حاسِدُنا******       فَما لِجُرحٍ إِذا أَرضاكُمُ أَلَمُ
وَبَينَنا لَو رَعَيتُم ذاكَ مَعرِفَةٌ ****** إِنَّ المَعارِفَ في أَهلِ النُهى ذِمَمُ
كَم تَطلُبونَ لَنا عَيباً فَيُعجِزُكُم******       وَيَكرَهُ اللَهُ ما تَأتونَ وَالكَرَمُ
ما أَبعَدَ العَيبَ وَالنُقصانَ عَن شَرَفي******       أَنا الثُرَيّا وَذانِ الشَيبُ وَالهَرَمُ
لَيتَ الغَمامَ الَّذي عِندي صَواعِقُهُ******       يُزيلُهُنَّ إِلى مَن عِندَهُ الدِيَمُ
أَرى النَوى تَقتَضيني كُلَّ مَرحَلَةٍ******       لا تَستَقِلُّ بِها الوَخّادَةُ الرُسُمُ
لَئِن تَرَكنَ ضُمَيراً عَن مَيامِنِنا       ******لَيَحدُثَنَّ لِمَن وَدَّعتُهُم نَدَمُ
إِذا تَرَحَّلتَ عَن قَومٍ وَقَد قَدَروا       ******أَن لا تُفارِقَهُم فَالراحِلونَ هُمُ
شَرُّ البِلادِ مَكانٌ لا صَديقَ بِهِ       ******وَشَرُّ ما يَكسِبُ الإِنسانُ ما يَصِمُ
وَشَرُّ ما قَنَصَتهُ راحَتي قَنَصٌ       ******شُهبُ البُزاةِ سَواءٌ فيهِ وَالرَخَمُ
بِأَيِّ لَفظٍ تَقولُ الشِعرَ زِعنِفَةٌ       ******تَجوزُ عِندَكَ لا عُربٌ وَلا عَجَمُ
هَذا عِتابُكَ إِلّا أَنَّهُ مِقَةٌ       ******قَد ضُمِّنَ الدُرَّ إِلّا أَنَّهُ كَلِمُ

----------


## الأمل الراحل

كنت متوقعة أن تكون القصيدة هذه من أجمل قصائد المتنبي

فهي بحق رائعة وأظنها ليست كاملة إن لم تخني الذاكرة

شكرا لنقلك

----------


## جهاد هاني

> وأظنها ليست كاملة إن لم تخني الذاكرة
> 
> شكرا لنقلك


القصيدة كاملة لم اتي بها من النت وانما من ديوان المتنبي فهي قصيدة كاملة مستقلة عن غيرها من القصائد وجزيتم خيرا

----------


## لامية العرب

أحسنت الاختيار أخي جهاد..
لقد انتقيت رائعة من روائع المتنبي
بارك الله فيك

----------


## عبدالله العلي

وقصيدته في الحمى ، رائعه
بل شعره كله عجب من العجب

----------


## الأمل الراحل

بارك الله فيك

ورأيت بعد مراجعة القصيدة في ديوانه أن بيتا واحدا غير موجود في مشاركتك وهو:

سيعلم الجمع ممن ضم مجلسنا / // بأنني خير من تسعى به قدم
أنا الذي نظر الأعمى إلى أدبي .... إالخ.
شكرا لك

----------


## جهاد هاني

جزيتم خيرا على هذه الافادة فلعل هذا البيت لم اكتبه سهوا شكرا على التنبيه

----------


## إمام الأندلس

بارك الله فيك  قصيدة رائعة .

----------


## المحقق

حقيقة هذا الديوان جميل جدا وأشعر بانسيابية عند قراءته
ولكني أذكر عندما درست ديوانه وأنا طالب بالجامعة ديوانا أعجبني كان مطلعه
من الجآذر في زي الأعاريب         حمر الحُلى والمطايا والجلابيب

----------

